# Vektoren



## zirag (3. August 2003)

Hi an alle 
Ich bin schon recht gut mit PS7 vertraut , und ich hab mal ne Frage ( auch wenn sie für viele sicher dumm klingt , vielleicht für mich dann auch wenn ich ne Antwort bekomme ) und zwar was sind Vektoren ???

** thx an die , die den dummen helfen **


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. August 2003)

Kurz und schmerzlos:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23361.html


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. August 2003)

*Vektor-Grafiken* Die erste Kategorie baut Linien und Kurven als 
geometrische Funktionen auf, d.h. die einzelnen Bildpunkte werden mit 
Hilfe von Formeln berechnet. Vektorgrafiken lassen sich ohne 
Qualitätsverluste skalieren. 

*Bitmap-Grafiken* Für fotorealistischen Bilder werden Bitmap- 
oder Pixel-Grafiken verwendet. Sie bauen sich aus einzelnen 
Bildpunkten auf, die völlig unabhängig von ihren Nachbarpunkten 
angezeigt werden. 
(c) Verfasser 


Beispiel (vergrößert)


----------



## zirag (4. August 2003)

Danke ihr beiden 
(sorry an die Mods dass ich nen Einzeiler poste aber ich wollt mich bedanken also bitte net übel nehmen )


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZiRaG _
> *(sorry an die Mods dass ich nen Einzeiler poste aber ich wollt mich bedanken also bitte net übel nehmen ) *


Bei einem "Danke" geht das in Ordnung


----------

